# Daphnia Suppliers.



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

anyone got any good ones, mine just dropped of the map no idea whats happened to them. anyway I dont want to end up paying like £5-10 for a half dead bag as i used to be able to get it for £3 a bag including postage good fresh stuff too


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Blades Biological

Never tried them though. Not looked on there for a while so might not have them.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought blades bio only dealt with educational facilities and affiliates


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I buy from ebay member aqua*range. It's around £3 per bag posted with discounts on multiples. They post on Fridays and every bag I've ordered arrives Saturday without fail (in some cases less than 24 hours from paying). Their stock is usually really good quality but on the offchance it's not so good and I've had to complain they send me an extra bag FOC to make up for it.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

just checked non in stock  anyone know what glass worms are like as feeders


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

I must be going blind i just checked again and they do have some lol

£5.06 for 2 bad bargin never thought of looking on ebay

cheers cpigott


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

jeez go to your local aquarium shop 30p per bag.
it's not as if they're difficult to breed either. you need water, it's that stuff that falls out the sky every few minutes, preferably in small pond form. with some detritus in it


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

captaincarot said:


> jeez go to your local aquarium shop 30p per bag


wish i had your local aquarium shop no where anywhere near me stocks anything like live daphnia bloodworms etc


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

captaincarot said:


> jeez go to your local aquarium shop 30p per bag.
> it's not as if they're difficult to breed either. you need water, it's that stuff that falls out the sky every few minutes, preferably in small pond form. with some detritus in it


 wow

handbags


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

woooding said:


> wow
> 
> handbags


 
no no hand bags should have been a big fat tongue sticking out at the end of it though.




spend_day said:


> wish i had your local aquarium shop no where anywhere near me stocks anything like live daphnia bloodworms etc


 
what not even a garden center that does fish?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

my local fish shop does 5 bags for a £1! lol


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

have you tried here?


norfolk aquatics
121 Main Rd
Clenchwarton, King's Lynn, PE34 4BG

01553 760040‎


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

captaincarot said:


> have you tried here?
> 
> 
> norfolk aquatics
> ...


I did a few months back when my fbn eggs started to hatch they didnt do it then. the only place i can think of anywhere near me is the bayleaf garden centre might but its an £8 return ticket on the bus (i think its about 20 miles or so) so not really worth it lol


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

spend_day said:


> I did a few months back when my fbn eggs started to hatch they didnt do it then. the only place i can think of anywhere near me is the bayleaf garden centre might but its an £8 return ticket on the bus (i think its about 20 miles or so) so not really worth it lol


 
aah the hazards of living in the middle of nofolk.


well that's it then you got norfolkin chance of gettin em at a decent price


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

captaincarot said:


> aah the hazards of living in the middle of nofolk.
> 
> 
> well that's it then you got norfolkin chance of gettin em at a decent price


to true to ture one of the pit falls of living in the only english county without a motorway, I should really learn to drive (im 20 and still "havent got round to it")


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

i didn't get round to learning to drive till i was 26, the difference was i was living right in the center of sheffield for the 5 years previous


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

captaincarot said:


> no no hand bags should have been a big fat tongue sticking out at the end of it though.


 haha what a difference a smiley makes : victory:


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have the same prob spend_day.....I don't have a car right now and living in the middle of Devon means I'm stuck paying stupid prices to get it delivered. I do think £3 per bag is ridiculous but I don't really have a choice. Wish I was lucky like some of you guys...the sal larvae get through tonnes of the stuff so they cost me an absolute fortune (


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

i can get loads of it, but it would have to be collectiong only if any one wants any near gravesend


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

You don't even need to buy them! Leave a pool of standing water outside, (a bucket is enough) and after a while they will miraculously appear in that water! I'm not sure howit happens, but it does! You might also get mosquito larvae and the occassional blood worm in there. Then all you have to do is sift them out with a fine net. Keep them indoors in the winter.

I know it's not an immediate solution but it's a long-lasting one.


----------



## pugant06 (Jan 23, 2009)

Now that we have all been given wheelie bins there are plenty of redundant dustbins knocking about. Get a couple and fill with rainwater. Add just a few daphnia after a few days and you should after a couple of weeks have all the daphnia you will need.


----------

